# Your Most Memorable Christmas Gift As A Child



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*I know you are still a child at heart...you just have bigger toys! But as a child, I was given a Holly Hobbie? Sewing Machine from Santa. I was pretty sure it was because of the cookies that my grandma baked for him. I was 9 yrs old and ecstatic! I could not wait to sew my Barbie clothes with my grandma' scrap material. Even more memorable...two weeks later I had left a sewing needle in my bedroom carpet. I stepped on it







. My mom and I looked for it and she found half of the needle. She had this bad feeling that the other half was in my heel and she could not bare to tell me. It did not hurt until a week later. I had X-rays done in the emergency room and there it was knocking on a bone or two







. Well...it had to come out. They applied local anesthesia







in my heel! OUCH! But hey! I had the prettiest and the coolest Barbie clothes on the block!







*


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

1963 Ford Falcon Sprint







She was a beaut!! Wish I would have never got rid of it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This cupboard! Made for me by my Grandpas in 1964 when I was 5. They wrote on the back of it with what looks like a grease pencil . We wrote when I gave it to my daughter and her daughter. It's extra special cuz both of my grandpa's are long gone. My little sister came along when I was 14 so she played with it too.I gave it to my daughter in 1983 when she was 4 and half and when my niece came along she played with it and then it was stored.It was given to my grandaughter in 2007 when she was 3. I love that it has the original cup hooks and door and drawer knobs and even the wheels. Somewhere along the line it got something spilled on it and it went throught the paint on the front, no idea what but it doesn't clean whatever it is. The cupboard still smells the same and floods my memory bank. It seemed so big when I was little. Taylin loves it









I hope to still be around someday to hand it to the 4th generation, my great grandaughter!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Big Bruiser by Marx* (1964 or 1965)- click here - I can remember opening up all my gifts and being disappointed that I didn't get it..My father then told me there was one more gift out on the porch. And there it was!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Billy Blastoff - 1969. I got the whole space set. I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't remember a particular gift that I received, but I remember one of my brothers got a little tractor and manure spreader! The spreader "worked" (sort of) it was driven by a rubberband some how. It didn't come with manure, so we experimented with assorted food items, and finally discovered raisins! In all honesty I'm not sure I remember the gift, so much as I remember my mother telling the story of the raisins all over the place, until the little spreader some how went missing!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

jozway said:


> 1963 Ford Falcon Sprint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*When did you sell it? How much did you sell it for?*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This cupboard! Made for me by my Grandpas in 1964 when I was 5. They wrote on the back of it with what looks like a grease pencil . We wrote when I gave it to my daughter and her daughter. It's extra special cuz both of my grandpa's are long gone. My little sister came along when I was 14 so she played with it too.I gave it to my daughter in 1983 when she was 4 and half and when my niece came along she played with it and then it was stored.It was given to my grandaughter in 2007 when she was 3. I love that it has the original cup hooks and door and drawer knobs and even the wheels. Somewhere along the line it got something spilled on it and it went throught the paint on the front, no idea what but it doesn't clean whatever it is. The cupboard still smells the same and floods my memory bank. It seemed so big when I was little. Taylin loves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh Dox....that was and still is a special gift







. It looks so sturdy it' bound to last decades! *


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> *Big Bruiser by Marx* (1964 or 1965)- click here - I can remember opening up all my gifts and being disappointed that I didn't get it..My father then told me there was one more gift out on the porch. And there it was!


*Yeah! There is nothing like those "but-where-is-it-gifts"







. I am happy to know that there was a happy 4-wheel ending for you...*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ricknchris said:


> This cupboard! Made for me by my Grandpas in 1964 when I was 5. They wrote on the back of it with what looks like a grease pencil . We wrote when I gave it to my daughter and her daughter. It's extra special cuz both of my grandpa's are long gone. My little sister came along when I was 14 so she played with it too.I gave it to my daughter in 1983 when she was 4 and half and when my niece came along she played with it and then it was stored.It was given to my grandaughter in 2007 when she was 3. I love that it has the original cup hooks and door and drawer knobs and even the wheels. Somewhere along the line it got something spilled on it and it went throught the paint on the front, no idea what but it doesn't clean whatever it is. The cupboard still smells the same and floods my memory bank. It seemed so big when I was little. Taylin loves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh Dox....that was and still is a special gift







. It looks so sturdy it' bound to last decades! *
[/quote]

Hard to believe it's 44 years old! and yes, very sturdy unlike stuff you find nowadays without spending big bucks.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> Billy Blastoff - 1969. I got the whole space set. I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


*I bet you wish you still had that cool set (do you?)....as I wish I had my Holly Hobbie Sewing Machine. A Holly Hobbie line is coming back out if not already. Oh well...I have my "grown up" sewing machine







.*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

[quote name='ember' date='Dec 17 2008, 09:21 PM' post='325268']
I don't remember a particular gift that I received, but I remember one of my brothers got a little tractor and manure spreader! The spreader "worked" (sort of) it was driven by a rubberband some how. It didn't come with manure, so we experimented with assorted food items, and finally discovered raisins! In all honesty I'm not sure I remember the gift, so much as I remember my mother telling the story of the raisins all over the place, until the little spreader some how went missing!
[/quot

*Look at what our innocent and child like creative minds can substitute for "cow poopie"! I love raisins







*


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I still have my electric football game, basketball game (pull lever shoot red ping pong ball at net) Sears .410 bolt action, tube load. Dad dind't like guns. I used to sneak off with my buddys to hunt. I guess he knew. Really enjoyed shopping for my kids when they where young, many times bought with me in mind.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Boy do I remember the different gifts...my favorite was my new Dareplane. As I remember it worked for about a week and then crapped out.










Others:
Thing maker (my mom bought the flower making kit rather than the monster one







).
Hot Wheels Sizzlers and the Juice Machine charger.
HO Scale trains.
A remoter controlled (wired) four wheel drive Jeep with molded plastic rocks/terrain and bridges. This toy was broken within two hours and then my brothers and dad "fixed it". It never worked again








AFX HO scale race cars - Golden Gate Addition
[/list]

bbwb


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

psychodad said:


> I still have my electric football game, basketball game (pull lever shoot red ping pong ball at net) Sears .410 bolt action, tube load. Dad dind't like guns. I used to sneak off with my buddys to hunt. I guess he knew. Really enjoyed shopping for my kids when they where young, many times bought with me in mind.


*I was reading this to my husband and he remembers getting this handheld football game for Christmas in the late 1970's. He wore out the right blue button until you could not use it. He also unwrapped his first and only pellet gun during Christmas 1978.*


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> 1963 Ford Falcon Sprint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*When did you sell it? How much did you sell it for?*








[/quote]

Sold it back in 1991 or 92 cant remember. Wanted a little truck when i was going to college. I think we sold her for $3500 at the time probably worth 3 times that now.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

ricknchris said:


> Billy Blastoff - 1969. I got the whole space set. I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


*I bet you wish you still had that cool set (do you?)....as I wish I had my Holly Hobbie Sewing Machine. A Holly Hobbie line is coming back out if not already. Oh well...I have my "grown up" sewing machine







.*
[/quote]

I still have 1 or 2 of the vehicles but no Billy to drive them.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I remember the cool sled I wanted. It was a plastic disk and Santa delivered a runner sled







I was not a happy camper. Then my dad showed me the cool mods on the runners. Polished stainless steel. You talk about flying. WOW!! It was the coolest thing then. It would hold all 3 of us. That was a sledding adventure I will never forget. The screams and laughter and sparks. Stainless does spark when you are flying down a hill of a gravel road. I will always remember Mom and Dad and I hauling backside on that hill and the neighbors wanting their turn. Dad modified several sleds that year. I still have that sled and it still flies. That hill is still closed when it ices and never clears until spring thaw. The kids no longer play on it like we did. Something about being safe? I don't know. I do know we had a blast. Now we have graduated to tractor tubes behind the 4x4 grizzly 4 wheeler and a long rope in an open field. Cant beat a fun evening with a bonfire and hot cocoa and a bunch of old fools. I hope you all have many happy memories created this Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

fourwalls said:


> I remember the cool sled I wanted. It was a plastic disk and Santa delivered a runner sled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I can remember jumping "kid-built" bike ramps with my brothers and nearly breaking some bones if not scraping our knees and elbows raw







. It was a thrill! Yet, I would not let my children do that! Where was my mom & dad?









The last sledding injury(s) 1986 -My boyfriend (husband) sat on a big tire tube and I sat on him...we flew down that hill and jumped a bump in the snow and we each landed separately in a creek







. We laughed so much....Our bottom halves were soaked! And his knee was hurt and 22 yr.s later his LITTLE knee pain is a BIG reminder. We slide now....on separate tubes!







LOL!*

*Hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas....*


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My Father was an Air Force Pilot. He returned from his tour of Vietnam on Chirstmas Eve, 1967. We were not expecting him for another week and it was absolutely the greatest gift I have ever had.

Reverie


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a great post!! - over the years, we have kept some of the "favorite" toys from our kids - one of the ones that we still have is something Radio Shack made in the 80's called the "Armatron"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Reverie said:


> My Father was an Air Force Pilot. He returned from his tour of Vietnam on Chirstmas Eve, 1967. We were not expecting him for another week and it was absolutely the greatest gift I have ever had.
> 
> Reverie


THAT is truly the best gift mentioned by far


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Reverie said:


> My Father was an Air Force Pilot. He returned from his tour of Vietnam on Chirstmas Eve, 1967. We were not expecting him for another week and it was absolutely the greatest gift I have ever had.
> 
> Reverie


*VIETNAM did not have very merry moments. That was surely a gift from the "HEAD HANCHO" above and SANTA of course.









Always keep this near your heart Reverie.....*


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Spent many a day playing with this:

Johnny Speed

Wish I still had it.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> This is a great post!! - over the years, we have kept some of the "favorite" toys from our kids - one of the ones that we still have is something Radio Shack made in the 80's called the "Armatron"


*I remember that Rick! I think an older cousin had it and we could not touch it







. I've kept many of my kids toys. Too many to mention. Santa brought 3 yr. old Ricky (now 19) a big rocking horse on springs. We have it stored for his children. Two of Nicole' (now 22)favorite Christmas gifts were Dancing Sparkle Barbie w/remote and her pink Power Ranger battery operated gloves and im sure we have those put away. *


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

sony walkman, portable cassette player with headpohones. used to take it camping with my parents and listen to rolling stones and van halen tapes back in 84. i was 14 and in 9th grade.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I have two gifts in mind... First was my trombone, brand new, totally surprised! I was ten and had only been playing for five months. I still have it and still play 33 years later!!

The second is "spinwelder". It was a kit with a spinning type drill that would melt plastic rivets to build a model. I had the dragster. When completed, you used the drill to power the drive wheels on the car. Way cool! It had to be the late 70's and i was around twelve. Wonder if any still exist...


----------

